# How high are the light switches in



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

your home in Spain? The center of the light switches in my home are 83cm, and that is very low compared to what I was used to in the US. What is the typical height in Spain?

I am debating raising the light switches as I remodel.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

skip o said:


> your home in Spain? The center of the light switches in my home are 83cm, and that is very low compared to what I was used to in the US. What is the typical height in Spain?
> 
> I am debating raising the light switches as I remodel.


There are regulations that cover this (and the height of plug sockets etc.)

Some time ago I posted a copy in the FAQ section of this forum (Spanish section).


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

83cm sounds wheelchair height. How high is your kitchen counter?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ours are all 1 metre above the ground. The ideal height really.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

NickZ said:


> 83cm sounds wheelchair height. How high is your kitchen counter?


Countertops are a little less than 90cm high.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our light switches are at 1.4m except those beside the bed which are at 1m. Sockets are at 50cm (other than those which are part of the light switch beside the bed) above the floor. Worktops at the official 83.5cm which is just a little too low for my back.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Worktops at the official 83.5cm which is just a little too low for my back.


Yep, know the feeling. We had ours raised by 10cm and also have a 5cm thick wooden chopping-board. Problem solved!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

People in poorer countries tend to be smaller and shorter hence different norms to what Brits might be used to.

The lady of the house I had in France for instance was about 4'6" and her kitchen had been built accordingly as a result of which even at 5'8" I was forever banging my head on the extraction hood over the cooker which incredibly was formed in rebarred concrete! 

When I redid it I worked to Brit standards.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Our light switches are 1.2m from the floor, with the bedside ones being a bit lower. The kitchen worktops are at a height of 95cm - we had the kitchen replaced when we bought the apartment and had them placed at that height deliberately, plus having the wall units and extractor higher than normal as we are both tall.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I had the same problems several years ago when it was necessary to move into to rented accommodation due to elongated time from selling to new house being completed. It was also an Atico apartment where the sockets and switches all seemed lower than normal and being tall the kitchen surfaces played havoc with my back. Lesson learnt the hard way.


----------

